# Hufschmid Guitars 8-String



## loktide (Jul 27, 2008)

i bumped into his site today and this looks pretty good IMO:

it belongs to one of the dude's from switchback from switzerland.



























































i couldn't find specs, but it looks like a mahagony body, hipshot bridge, gotohs and bloodwood fretboard to me.


----------



## daybean (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah looks like mahagony, nice!!!


----------



## Adam (Jul 27, 2008)

Old news
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-octane-video-presentation-low-f-content.html


----------



## loktide (Jul 27, 2008)

Adam said:


> Old news
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-octane-video-presentation-low-f-content.html



oops... well, then nevermind this thread


----------



## theshred201 (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it just me, or are there pictures of two different guitars there I see two distinctly different headstocks...

First picture and the seventh....


----------



## Apophis (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't like headstock at all


----------



## ilyti (Jul 27, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> Is it just me, or are there pictures of two different guitars there I see two distinctly different headstocks...
> 
> First picture and the seventh....


 Yeah it has to be two different guitars. Also notice the knob/switch positions and fretboard inlays.


----------



## loktide (Jul 27, 2008)

ilyti said:


> Yeah it has to be two different guitars. Also notice the knob/switch positions and fretboard inlays.



 i didn't notice that at all while looking at the pictures at their site


----------



## drawnQ (Jul 27, 2008)

that headstock kills me


----------



## TimSE (Jul 27, 2008)

thats awesome!


----------



## Elysian (Jul 27, 2008)

i don't like the fret access... 24th fret seems like itd be tough to hit on this thing.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 27, 2008)

There is some small details that looks odd to me, but I like the binding.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 27, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> There is some small details that looks odd to me, but I like the binding.



yeah, binding looks sexy, overall construction looks great, though i find the lack of a forearm carve slightly disturbing  though maybe the person they built it for is a tele fan or something


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jul 27, 2008)

what kind of finish is that ? natural oil?


----------



## MetalJordan (Jul 27, 2008)

i think that thing is fuckin sexy


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 28, 2008)

I think the body looks really nice. Very simple but nice. That headtock is a disgrace though. Ruined a perfectly good guitar.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 28, 2008)

It's pretty funny, I talked with him about 2 years ago and let him make me a quote for an 8-string guitar (he hasn't done one this time), but I didn't do it in the end as I was pretty shocked about the high price he told me.

Now he's releasing his "Awesome new 8-string guitar" - which is (except for the flat fretboard and the used woods) exactly the guitar I wanted him to build for me.
I remember him saying "27" will be enough" when I told him I want to have it with an 28.75" scale..


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Jul 29, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> It's pretty funny, I talked with him about 2 years ago and let him make me a quote for an 8-string guitar (he hasn't done one this time), but I didn't do it in the end as I was pretty shocked about the high price he told me.



Huf and i talked over emails, months ago(may be a year ago?),
when he first making and updating his 8-string videos on Youtube.
In the end i was pretty shocked,too, because of the price he offered.
i'm not saying that his stuff isn't good enough for its price tag,
but, imho, the price tag was pretty heavier than i thought.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 29, 2008)

Strike07 said:


> Huf and i talked over emails, months ago(may be a year ago?),
> when he first making and updating his 8-string videos on Youtube.
> In the end i was pretty shocked,too, because of the price he offered.
> i'm not saying that his stuff isn't good enough for its price tag,
> but, imho, the price tag was pretty heavier than i thought.



He's just making the prices equal all over the world, that's why his guitars just seem ridicolously expensive in the US, and just quite pricey in CH...
Also the costs for materials, rooms and tools and stuff are higher here..
Noone could afford Nike shoes either if they were produced in the US instead of Taiwan. 
So he's just in a pretty shitty place to produce things which he's going to export to other countries - and as I said, his guitars are also to expensive for people here...


----------



## loktide (Jul 29, 2008)

i think his prices are quite ok converted in euro. 

he's asking 2200  for a custom 8, whereas a RG2228 costs 1500.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 29, 2008)

I was quoted 3000, I still have his email...


----------



## loktide (Jul 29, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> I was quoted 3000, I still have his email...



wow, that's significantly more


----------



## loktide (Jul 29, 2008)

Hufschmid homepage said:


> For a 8 string Guitar: 3'500 CHF	3'500 $ (US)	2'200 &#8364;	1'700 £



maybe that's just the base price then


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 30, 2008)

Headstock ruins it for me


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe it's my cynical side which is constantly fueled by uninspired and tired guitar designs I see here but... boring?


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 19, 2008)

hufschmid builds on orders... the guitars you see on his website are mostly ordered guitars... I just ordered an 8 string, went to his workshop (i'm in zurich) to meet him and spend the afternoon talking about the design i wanted... i enjoy his designs, especially the headstock but i wanted something a little different, ebony fingerboard, a smaller head and a smaller body... for the rest he is having the pickups custom designed for me.... his website is fucked up btw there is a mistake on the prices.... you must go to his myspace for the latest updates, his webmaster is having problems these days he told me so there is not much updates there... better you go here MySpace.com - HUFSCHMID GUITARS SWITZERLAND - 32 - Male - Montreux, Waadt - www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars 
his also secretly building a 9 string 



loktide said:


> i think his prices are quite ok converted in euro.
> 
> he's asking 2200  for a custom 8, whereas a RG2228 costs 1500.


yeah the rg is around 1500 euro but its not handmade at first and its carved by CNC in 2 mn.... also ibanez is huge and produce massively making the prices go down as for all factory guitars as you know for sure... for an artisan its an other world and will always be more expensive, i think his prices are totally fair for somebody who spends over 100 hours working on an instrument, letting alone that I have the possibility to have my pickups custom built to my specs and i will also receive a certificate of anthenticity and he will put up picture of the entire making of his guitars on a blog post on his myspace so that i can see my baby come to live.... i dont think the an RG can do that..... i want something unique, not something that everybody can have and which looks the same....anyway those are my opinions and i respect yours.... cant wait to get my 8 !!!!!!! i will post pics when i will receive it!


----------



## loktide (Aug 19, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> hufschmid builds on orders... the guitars you see on his website are mostly ordered guitars... I just ordered an 8 string, went to his workshop (i'm in zurich) to meet him and spend the afternoon talking about the design i wanted... i enjoy his designs, especially the headstock but i wanted something a little different, ebony fingerboard, a smaller head and a smaller body... for the rest he is having the pickups custom designed for me.... his website is fucked up btw there is a mistake on the prices.... you must go to his myspace for the latest updates, his webmaster is having problems these days he told me so there is not much updates there... better you go here MySpace.com - HUFSCHMID GUITARS SWITZERLAND - 32 - Male - Montreux, Waadt - www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars
> his also secretly building a 9 string
> 
> 
> yeah the rg is around 1500 euro but its not handmade at first and its carved by CNC in 2 mn.... also ibanez is huge and produce massively making the prices go down as for all factory guitars as you know for sure... for an artisan its an other world and will always be more expensive, i think his prices are totally fair for somebody who spends over 100 hours working on an instrument, letting alone that I have the possibility to have my pickups custom built to my specs and i will also receive a certificate of anthenticity and he will put up picture of the entire making of his guitars on a blog post on his myspace so that i can see my baby come to live.... i dont think the an RG can do that..... i want something unique, not something that everybody can have and which looks the same....anyway those are my opinions and i respect yours.... cant wait to get my 8 !!!!!!! i will post pics when i will receive it!



i think you misinterpreted my post. i was actually saying that his custom-8 is a real bargain compared to what ibanez is asking for a production 8.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 19, 2008)

I think it's beautiful, except for the headstock. Guess this is the first time I've seen a bloodwood board. The p/u's sound interesting too.


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 20, 2008)

i found this on youtube.... clear sound YouTube - 8 string Hufschmid Guitar
with distortion YouTube - 8 string guitar (linchpin 2)


----------



## Shawn (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful looking guitar.


----------



## zorn (Aug 20, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> his also secretly building a 9 string



Now it's no secret anymore


----------



## _Epitaph_ (Aug 20, 2008)

pretty nice guitar! this thread took me over 1 hour with all the hotlinks and videos...


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 20, 2008)

i've known about pats guitars for a while now, and despite how horrifically overpriced it is, regardless of greed or, currency exchange, i can't h.elp but feel that i'd like one for how AWESOME they sound and seem to play. but i need a longer scale to experiment with. i PERSONALLY can't really change the tuning of that 8th string with a tone that i find pleasant on such a short scale


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 20, 2008)

zorn said:


> Now it's no secret anymore


haha well actually its really not a secret anymore, cause he put up the pics in an album on his myspace... i think his idea is to tune the monster down one step and add an extra treble.... its more like an experimental guitar...



Scarpie said:


> i've known about pats guitars for a while now, and despite how horrifically overpriced it is, regardless of greed or, currency exchange, i can't h.elp but feel that i'd like one for how AWESOME they sound and seem to play. but i need a longer scale to experiment with. i PERSONALLY can't really change the tuning of that 8th string with a tone that i find pleasant on such a short scale


i also found this one.... watch him shape a neck....


----------



## stubhead (Aug 20, 2008)

He seems like a conscientious craftsman. There's a long section on his website under "Some Thoughts on the Differences Between Handmade and Factory Made Guitars" that seems to have to do with choosing and working wood for acoustic archtop or flattop guitars - written by someone else entirely. He uses good (Hipshot) parts, but they're easy to find. 



> This methodology is essential due to the innate variability of woods: two identically thicknessed guitar tops can differ by as much as 100% in density, 200% in longitudinal stiffness and 300% in lateral stiffness. Bracewood also varies as much and further compounds the possibilities of mindful wood choice and use.


Some Thoughts on the Differences Between


----------



## Guitarwizard (Aug 20, 2008)

If you would take the exact same piece of wood, make a neck out of it by hand and make another one by CNC, I'd bet my year-sallary on it that no one would notice a difference.
People should start actually *playing* their guitars instead of arguing over irrelevant guitar biulding techniques.

8stringlover, I think you don't really know what guitars cost in the US.
It's no wonder that people from there find these prices totally ridicolous.
You could get 2 Mike Shermans for one Huf, which is still handmade.
(And cooler in my opinion)


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 20, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> If you would take the exact same piece of wood, make a neck out of it by hand and make another one by CNC, I'd bet my year-sallary on it that no one would notice a difference.
> People should start actually *playing* their guitars instead of arguing over irrelevant guitar biulding techniques.
> 
> 8stringlover, I think you don't really know what guitars cost in the US.
> ...


i know who plays on huf's and i know what those people have to say about his work, thats enough for me... and i have been to many different luthiers around the places and i'm sorry but in the us the prices of a custom is identical..... and the shermans are at the same price, i dont know where you see his prices and know about them? send me his price list please i'm very curious now that you are talking about his guitars cause they are cool



stubhead said:


> He seems like a conscientious craftsman. There's a long section on his website under "Some Thoughts on the Differences Between Handmade and Factory Made Guitars" that seems to have to do with choosing and working wood for acoustic archtop or flattop guitars - written by someone else entirely. He uses good (Hipshot) parts, but they're easy to find.
> 
> 
> Some Thoughts on the Differences Between


so basically he must use bridges which are more sifficult to find? i dont get it? hipshot are very good as you say.... many luthiers use hipshot i noticed.... i see some being used on the guitars of mister Shermans as Guitarwizard pointed out....



Guitarwizard said:


> If you would take the exact same piece of wood, make a neck out of it by hand and make another one by CNC, I'd bet my year-sallary on it that no one would notice a difference.
> People should start actually *playing* their guitars instead of arguing over irrelevant guitar biulding techniques.
> 
> 8stringlover, I think you don't really know what guitars cost in the US.
> ...


check out the prices of those dudes.... Accès aux guitares et basses swiss made du luthier Duvoisin
in switzerland luthiers are around those prices... i also know JMC guitars which are also more pricy then hufschmid's... considering the level of life expenses in switzerland the prices are very good.... but again he lives in switzerland not in USA... so he must catch up his expenses as a full time luthier to live.... and 3500CHF is nothing in switzerland.... this is anyway more a matter of personal preferences in my opinion and i dont want to buy a guitar of that other maker... hell no i want a huf lol


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 20, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> If you would take the exact same piece of wood, make a neck out of it by hand and make another one by CNC, I'd bet my year-sallary on it that no one would notice a difference.
> People should start actually *playing* their guitars instead of arguing over irrelevant guitar biulding techniques.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome looking guitar!


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 20, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Awesome looking guitar!


i requested this on the 8 he is currently building for me...
Myspace.com Blogs - Exclusive luminescent fingerboard side dots! - HUFSCHMID GUITARS SWITZERLAND MySpace Blog


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks pretty sick


----------



## Guitarwizard (Aug 21, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> and the shermans are at the same price, i dont know where you see his prices and know about them? send me his price list please i'm very curious now that you are talking about his guitars cause they are cool



Check his homepage - Sherman Sirius 8, with 32 frets, multi-piece laminate set-in neck and flamed maple top: 2400$
You can more or less assume what a bolt on mahogany with a one-piece neck would cost.



8stringlover said:


> in switzerland luthiers are around those prices... i also know JMC guitars which are also more pricy then hufschmid's... considering the level of life expenses in switzerland the prices are very good.... but again he lives in switzerland not in USA... so he must catch up his expenses as a full time luthier to live.... and 3500CHF is nothing in switzerland....



That's why I would never buy a Swiss made guitar.
Why should I? 
Would you buy sneakers which are made in the US instead of Indonesia and pay 5 times more for the exact same pair of shoes?


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 21, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> Check his homepage - Sherman Sirius 8, with 32 frets, multi-piece laminate set-in neck and flamed maple top: 2400$
> You can more or less assume what a bolt on mahogany with a one-piece neck would cost.
> 
> 
> ...


when it coes to ''artisans'' i'm sorry but i do not think ''money'' there is already enough of that ball shit in our world.... i pay the price.... when you want a fancy car you save up and buy it because its like a dream.... i would never look at a guitar maker with ''money in my eyes'' .... as for the laminated necks its much cheaper to produce a laminated neck since there is much less wood... its easy to match up a neck, many luthiers sell laminated necks much cheaper.... so you feel happy to buy a guitar from the other dude, thats cool they seams to be gorgeous but i stick to the dream i had and that was to buy a hufschmid


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 22, 2008)

zorn said:


> Now it's no secret anymore


pics found here: MySpace.com - HUFSCHMID GUITARS SWITZERLAND - 32 - Male - Montreux, Waadt - www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't like the shape of his headstocks. The guitars are sweet all around though.


----------



## zorn (Aug 23, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> i requested this on the 8 he is currently building for me...
> Myspace.com Blogs - Exclusive luminescent fingerboard side dots! - HUFSCHMID GUITARS SWITZERLAND MySpace Blog


 
While it's nice, it is no new idea.
Teuffel does it for a couple of years now (and most likely others as well).


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 24, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> Don't like the shape of his headstocks. The guitars are sweet all around though.


i love the head design, its simple and elegant to me


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 30, 2008)

Found this pic, its not an 8 ok but the finish is fucking sick!


----------



## theshred201 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not a fan on the change of finish for the arm contour, but that is a great finish....like trans-metallic silver on flame maple....


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 30, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> I'm not a fan on the change of finish for the arm contour, but that is a great finish....like trans-metallic silver on flame maple....


oh but this is 2 different woods which are being used.... the flamed maple top which is stained black goes on top of the mahogany.... its a contrast because of the bevel for the arm to rest.... this is the back picture... pics tooken from his myspace...


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2008)

I've always loved the look of the change of woods in Bevels.

Warrior does an awesome job of showing it off. I remember one of thier guitars have something like a 7 piece body. (vertically glued one piece layers on top of each other.
It was flamed koa on back and top I believe. Then in the the middle there were two layers of flamed mape. One layer (a thick one in the middle) of walnut. And then I think two layers of purple heart. The back tummy coat looks absolutely awesome because of it.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 31, 2008)

That 6 string is absolutely gorgeous.

I want it.


----------



## 8stringlover (Sep 2, 2008)

he just posted a new picture on myspace


----------



## 8stringlover (Sep 15, 2008)

found this today on his myspace....


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Sep 18, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> found this today on his myspace....



looks good, 
i hope that fancy-woody trussrod cover won't interrupt one's picking action..


----------



## 8stringlover (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## loktide (Oct 2, 2008)

the headstock ruins it, IMO


----------



## Neil (Oct 2, 2008)

Really? Its the neck joint that kills it for me...


----------



## 8stringlover (Oct 15, 2008)

i think its very classy and i personaly prefer bolt on necks because once one of my guitars fell and the neck broke... impossible to save it, it was a neck true and the damage was to sevear...


----------



## 8stringlover (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 2, 2008)

omg Hufschmid just posted this new video on youtube!!!!!!


----------



## Elysian (Nov 2, 2008)

talk about board spamming, i've seen these vids in 3 threads now.


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 2, 2008)

Elysian said:


> talk about board spamming, i've seen these vids in 3 threads now.


 
you are in a Hufschmid Guitars tread here and videos where all posted in hufschmid gutars tread so you cant talk about spamming sorry


----------



## Elysian (Nov 2, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> you are in a Hufschmid Guitars tread here and videos where all posted in hufschmid gutars tread so you cant talk about spamming sorry



you bumped up 3 old threads and posted the same exact thing in each of them, that is the very definition of spamming.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 3, 2008)

great guys
but anybody seen this?


----------



## Heeboja (Nov 6, 2008)

And what section of the forum where we in again?


----------



## loktide (Nov 6, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> great guys
> but anybody seen this?




dude, this is starting to get annoying. This thread was intended to be about the hufschmid 8 string. You're starting to sound like his official one-man-street-team by continously bumping this thread with ANY of his guitars


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm sorry loktide, i did not want you to think this, all i wanted to do was to present this idea and get some reactions before posting the pictures of my new 8 string which has the same concept idea....


----------



## RXTN (Nov 8, 2008)

Classy


----------

